# Let's see your Mancave / Workshops



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Been very busy lately, but I still have made good progress on the new workshop. I'd love to see some of the other custom builders Mancaves so i can get some more set up and finishing Ideas. here is my work in progress. 

Please comment, 

MS


----------



## raylensoutdoors94 (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Those metal fish on the wall are awesome! Where did you get those? I have a man cave in my basement and will get pics. I have a 9 foot bar and such with saloon doors and all! Very nice workshop!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

A buddy of mine makes them out of SS, and Lights them from behind, really cool. he made a replica of the World Record Musky to specks last year, very cool!!

MS


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome shop muskieslayer.I really like the fore thought into the ventilation system,great idea!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I would have to agree that is an amazing setup. Every time I see this I think about putting a picture of mine up, but mine is more of a shanty than a cave. You might call it a snake hole in comparison.


----------



## piker (Jun 5, 2007)

Awesome set up! One thing that you may want to research is grounding your duct work. My father in law had a similar dust collection system and told me many times that all of the ducting needed to be grounded to prevent a dust explosion. I don't know if that is true or not but would hate to see you have a problem.


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

Grounding the duct work also helps to prevent the buildup of dust due to static cling. As long as you are moving enough air through it, no clogging.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Muskyslayer96,

I have the pictures you asked me for. I built two dryers that are stacked on top of one another. I use simple grill rotisserie motors and I can do 6 lures on each rack at a time. I'm not into big production yet so this meets my needs. I built the boxes out of some scrap poplar I had laying around, it's about 1" X 3/4". I used white foam board for the sides to close it in. They are very light weight and are doing a great job. The next step is to put a light bulb on a dimmer switch in each box to speed up the curing time. Right now a have small ceramic heater that I put in the box. It does a great job but a light bulb will be better. I use a meat thermometer that I just stick through the foam board to keep an eye on the temperature. If business continues to grow, I'm going to have to move into a shop in order to have more room. Right now I have to switch my workbench back and forth between rod building and lure building- it's a pain! I plan on having an enclosed rod drying setup much like this when I get my shop.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

man, i need more room and more of a paycheck...nice setup, that would be a problem for me tho...the ole lady would never see me cuz id be in the shop or on the water when not at work. lets see some of your lures that shop can pump out? really cool stainless fish, how did he make those? cnc, water-jet, laser?


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Allwayzfishin,

He uses a plasma cutter, a lot of cool designs!

Thanks for the kind words,

Happy Holidays,

MS


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bowhunter,

Thanks!

Nice work on the drying racks. I am currently using a cardboard box lined with 1" pink board. After about 4-5 hours of rotating on the drying wheel, I move them to the "box" equipped with a 40 watt bulb and I get the temp to 110 for about 16-18 hours. The E-tex hardens up rock hard and the finish looks great. I think it turns out much clearer and harder than just room temp. i can only do about six or so at a time, but that is my comfort level anyway.

thanks again, I'm a huge fan of your work. happy Holidays.

MS


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I was out in it today, so I took a picture. I cut a bunch of blanks. The jigsaw I use to cut my blanks, my lip making materials, my wire from screw eyes is in a box. I need to get a different saw for cutting blanks! I rip the wood down to thickness with a job site table saw. The longer blanks are little ripper style, and the shorter ones are the twister tail end ones. It was interesting to see the difference in the size blanks I started with versus what I'm making now. I figured someone had to show there man cave, so here it is. I guess if it were any nicer I wouldn't be at the lake so much.


----------

